# How do I sell my eircom shares?



## Smarten (23 Jul 2010)

Hi

I have been away travelling for a long time and am just back. i purchased shares in eircom when hey went public many years ago and never sold them on. 

Can anyone explain to me how I can sell these shares on? I have absolutely no experience in this field so apologies if tis seems a silly question. I believe that I now have Vodafone shares approx 800. How do I sell these? Who would I need to contact? -  What sort of charges etc are involved if I sell?


----------



## PMU (28 Jul 2010)

Smarten said:


> Can anyone explain to me how I can sell these shares on?


     If you bought shares in Eircom you ended up with shares in Vodafone.  You can go to any stockbroker and ask them to sell the shares for you.  Alternatively, Vodafone says on its web site that an internet share dealing service is available through their registrars Computershare and you can use this service to sell your holding.
  [broken link removed]


----------

